
Ordinary people must have a say in deciding the future of the web - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theguardian.com/media-network/media-network-blog/2012/dec/13/future-web-governance-standards
======
jiveturkey
couldn’t agree less.

does the author not know that the web standards body have already forked once?
it’s not some crushing dictatorship that has no recourse.

broader input from more voices, lay voices, can only make it worse.

not that it matters. the standards bodies don’t really have as much
independent control as one would think. the browser makers, ie 3 large
companies, internally decide what they want and implement it.

one of them is obsessed with owning user information, another with ecosystem
lock-in but with a nod towards stronger privacy guarantees, and the other with
catching up. as independent as the 4th might think they are, they are solidly
attached to the teats of the others.

~~~
mrspeaker
Surely there must be some way you could agree less?

